# Very sad day



## Renegade (Feb 19, 2011)

We lost one of our does today.    
She ruptured her uterus this morning and bled out internally trying to give birth to a huge buckling. It happened so quickly there was nothing I could do.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## mully (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry this hapend to you !! Sometimes we do all we can and it still is not enough.

God Bless


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Some things just aren't preventable.


----------



## elevan (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Renegade (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I can certainly use the hugs. It's been such a tough day. 
This doe was a bottle baby from 3 years. Her mother refused her at birth. She was my baby and followed me around like a dog.

Donna


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sorry.  
I lost one yesterday....it's rough.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, how tragic!  So sorry for your losses.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry i can only over my hugs .... so sad....


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry.  Heart breaking.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 19, 2011)

Renegade, so sorry


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that! :O(


This is one of the things that worries me about the breeding pair of goats I just got 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 19, 2011)

That is very sad.  

Were you able to save the baby?


----------



## scrambledmess (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry.  What a scary horrific thing to happen!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 19, 2011)

Donna, So very sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 20, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss.  Thats terrible...poor girl


----------



## Renegade (Feb 20, 2011)

Ariel,

We were not able to save the baby.

Donna


----------



## poorboys (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry for your lose, it's heartbreaking when you wait so long for the birth and espically with your favorite


----------



## neenegoat (Feb 20, 2011)

My sympathy to the both of your loses. May they rest in peace.
neenegoat


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for your losses as well. There was nothing you could have done-- it happens so fast with a rupture.  Take care.


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 20, 2011)

That is part of the reason I am scared to get any does. It is hard enough losing a chick or duckling, let alone a goat baby and her momma.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 20, 2011)

It's so very unfortunate...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry! It is so hard to lose them like that. I lost one and her kids this year as well. Sending you hugs of empathy and sympathy


----------

